# Mathews Drenalin?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone shooting the new Mathews Drenalin this year? 

Got mine on order and times a tickin.........


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I just shot with a guy tonight that had a SQ. Man Matthews are the way to go. I used to shoot a SQ2 and wish I could have kept it. But anywho, a guy that has a 1 year old high end Bowtech, just put it up and bought a Drenalin just for 1 hunt! lol He is going up North for bear. Bought the bow just for that trip. I have heard nothing but good things about your new bow. Congrats! !%


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea I used to shoot the SQ2 myself but sold it cause i got in a money pinch. 

I had an outback on order shortly after but cancelled that when i heard the drenalin was coming out. 

Good deer hunting in the Circleville area? My in-laws live there and I visit quite often. Tossing the idea around of moving down there.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice looken bow, recieved 2-3 add's on them, never seen how much they are asking for one, Probebly the old if ya gotta ask ya cant afford it thing. but if anybody knows pass it on.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I've only read good things about it except in the latest field & stream they have a gear guide and of all the bows tested it got the lowest marks yet was the most expensive. I've always wanted a mathews, but my brother in law got one and my fred bear shoots every bit as fast and is actually quiter. I know there supposed to be the best but there are alot of companies putting out quallity products these days for a lot less money.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Drenalin bare naked is $649-$679, once it's equiped with all the bells and whistles, well over $1000 if you go top of the line and deck it out. 

I like everything about the Fred Bear bow's except for there weight, things area heavy!


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

zpyles_00 said:


> Anyone shooting the new Mathews Drenalin this year?
> 
> Got mine on order and times a tickin.........


ME TOO PUT ORDER IN YESTERDAY NOW  I CANT WAIT


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

Count me in. Should be picking my order up any day now. I wasn't even looking for a new bow (I really liked my Hoyt) and then I shot the Drenalin - It was all over.

Quit- Fast & Smoooooooth


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

i seen Steve owner of pro shop today at the shoot for f.h.f.h. my bow will be in Tuesday


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I got mine several months ago and simply love it. My last new bow was a Q2 back in 2000..so I was due for a new bow.

Its amazing how far technology has come in 7 years. The speed, vibration..everything. You pull this bow back, touch the release and the arrow is in the target and you find yourself wondering "did i shoot" lol

Mine is 60lbs maxed out, 28 inch draw length.
Gold tip 5575 arrows
Muzzy X4 broadheads(the new Rage 3 blade fly great as well)
Blazer vanes
Whisker Bisket rest
Scott Release
Kisser button, no peep sight.
and I cant remember the manufacture of my sights. lol..i just like them

The bow is great. With my old Q2 25 yards was a struggle to be consistent, with this girl, im tearing a ragged hole at 25-28 yards with my broadheads. I am simply amazed at the confidence I have gained at that range.

I cant wait to get that first fat doe at 20 yards 

Pr


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

its in already robin hooded an arrow smooth draw , whisper quiet 















:!
p.s. we are painting not sure what blue lol


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Let me know how you guys like them. I've had the Outback since it first came out and loved it but I'm always itching to buy a new toy if it's good!


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

shot some broad heads today for the first time group of 3 field tips and 3 muzzy 100,s .THIS WILL BE A DEER GETTER FOR SURE


----------

